

Are the APIs you use really "open"? - mehdim
http://api500.com

======
dragonwriter
I think there is a lot of confusion recently between an API and a service
endpoints providing access via the API.

And this article really isn't about openness of APIs at all (its not even all
that much about openness _or_ APIs -- application programming interfaces -- at
all.)

Its mostly about accessibility, reliability, and accountability of service
endpoints, for which the openness of the APIs provided by those service
endpoints is one factor.

But it uses both "open" and "API" as buzzwords divorced from any concrete
meaning.

------
melkisch
Nope. Linkedin has recently been proving that APIs are progressively closing
some doors.

~~~
mehdim
Twitter, faceook, Linkedin... And so much more that are in reality not open
and can revoke you at any time for any reason.

